
Harry Potter and the Crazy Idea of Publishing Books Kids Want to Read - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-05-04/harry-potter-publisher-reflects-on-20-years-of-jk-rowling/8494366
======
I_am_neo
The whole Christian anti Harry Potter thing was almost like they were scared
Harry Potter "took their stick", a Medicine Man reference for those who wonder
what that means

